# "bulging" drywall seams



## charkarzoe (Sep 10, 2009)

This is in my own house. Hired a local (Pennsylvania) drywall contractor to hang and finish my drywalling in my house (just not my favorite thing to do). Mhen we rebuilt our house we took off the flat roof and added attic trusses for the extra room upstairs. When the drywall was hung on the bottom side of the trusses (2nd floor ceiling) it was glued and screwed in place. Now here we are 2 years later and all of the rolled seams which run perpendicular to the trusses seem to have a bulging roll along the whole length of the seams but only minimal cracking. Contacted the drywall contractor and he seem to think that it is the expansion of trhe attic trusses in the summer ( the trusses are 44 feet long). Not certain what to think. the work was done with paper tape and blue compound (not green - dont know why). any help would be appreciated as to reason why and way to fix.
thanks


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

Place a straight edge onto the seams & see if they are crowned. Is the ceilings "smooth" finished? Has it looked fine for the past 2 years & just suddenly started showing? I think the blue compound is a lightweight compound & should NOT be used for tape coat at least.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Should have used Durabond to bed the tape then you wouldn't have a problem, it sounds like the mud was put down to thin or it was pulled tight for less sanding, when the wrong mud is used the tape fails. have the drywaller come and take out the tape and then rerun it all and use Duraband in the brown bag, 20 or 45 should work fine, Good luck


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Was the drywall attached directly to the bottom chord of the trusses?

If so that is the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Did taper prefill joints with setting type compuond prior to taping? Probably not, and also should have used all-purp to tape with, not lite weight and never Durabond. Also should have used RS channel or Hat channel. Truss manufacturer should have provided a detail for drywall installation and rockers should have had it to follow. Uplift with trusses has become a big problem in recent years, with everybody pointing the finger of blame at everyone else.


----------



## old homes (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, hes right this is a growing problem, mixture of skinnier trees, cheaper mud made in China, cheap tape made out of recycled ceral boxes that sometimes still has traces of nuts,or butter then the oil from the nuts starts to soak out of the paper a few years down the road, you have your typical problem your dealing with now. I would say you will have to pay alot to fix it so consider texturing over the whole things.


----------

